# Boston Area: free community fish



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

For anyone in the Boston area, I have some free community fish to give away, as I'm upgrading to a reef tank. I'm putting together a Craigslist ad, but I'd love to place these guys in the home of an experienced keeper. If you're in the Boston area and have any interest, respond asap, as I'll be doing the changeover this evening. Please indulge the amateurish fish descriptions I put together for Craigslist!

Free fish available in Boston area:

Golden Wonder Killifish - the top fish in the tank is an incredible Golden Wonder Killifish. She is about 5 inches long and quite beautiful. She swims near the surface, will jump out of the water to grab flakes from your fingers, and let you pet her head (don't abuse this privelege and over do it, however). She is a great community fish with one major exception: she may eat small, neon-sized tank mates. That said, I have housed her successfully for years with fish only slightly larger than neons without any problems. She is a perfect companion for Angel fish or other medium to large community fish. (Note: she is not large enough to put with any large/aggressive cichlids, like Africans or large South Americans such as Green Terrors or Oscars.) A profile:

http://www.petfish.net/lin.htm


Pearl Gourami – another nice fish is my Pearl Gourami. This fish has similar requirements to the Golden Wonder, with two caveats: it is probably safer with small, neon-sized tanks mates, but it is somewhat more combative than the Golden Wonder. She is not a fighter by any means, but you may be problems with another Gourami. Profile:

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/gleeri.html

Kribensis – I have three kribensis in the tank. Kribs are great fish. House separately, they are excellent community fish, who give you all the personality of a cichlid without all the aggressiveness. In male/female pairs, they will become more aggressive, but they will also breed. Profile:

http://www.theaquarians.net/ArticlesandWallpapers/fish_profile_kribensis.htm

Lamprologus Caudopunctatus – last but certainly not least, we have this very unique looking African Cichlid. This little guy has a white body with a dramatic, electric yellow dorsal fin. How can I describe him? For an African, this is a remarkably peaceful fish. He will chase tankmates and he gets in scuffles with the kribs, but if you have a somewhat larger tank, he seems to do pretty well with normal community fish. He will chase tankmates, however, and if you don’t like a lot of action in your tank, he’s not for you. I bought this guy for $20 at Uncle Ned’s Fish Factory. He’s a pretty rare African and would make a good addition to anyone’s African tank. In terms of temperament, I would say he is very comparable to a Yellow Lab (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_caeruleus.php). One thing to keep in mind, however, is that he’s pretty small. I’m not sure how he’d do in a very aggressive African tank with large fish. This guy is a “shell dweller,” which means he likes a large snail shell (or some other type of “house”) to live in and defend as his territory. He will chase trespassers away, so consider placing his home in a spot where he won’t be too disruptive. A couple of profiles and pictures:

http://www.cichlidae.com/articles/a072.php
http://www.wetthumbaquatics.com/Fis...ed fin/lamprologus_caudopunctatus_red_fin.htm


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you'd better have this post at the trading sections...
Neat info, anyway


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give that a try!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

I re-posted in the "Selling" Section. Sorry to any site administrators. I don't mean to double-post.


----------



## unclerick666 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi I live in Somerville and have about a half doz. tanks set up. I also sell food ("BETTER THAN BRINE") on Aquabid. would liove to get your fish to fill out Me 55g. let Me know if the fish are still available......UNCLE


----------

